# Docking for Dummies



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

New boat owner here. I'm having some anxiety about backing out of my slip, after failing to get enough momentum for steerage on a recent attempt and having the prop walk and wind spin my boat clockwise when I was attempting to turn her counter-clockwise.

Ideally, I'd like a fool-proof (anxiety proof?) way to reverse out of the slip, against the prop walk, particularly while I'm still a novice. This method of using a stern spring line looks appealing, but I'm worried that I don't understand how it could go wrong, and what to do if it does. Is it really as simple as this video makes it look?

So far I haven't had much problem getting her back in the slip (fatal last words, I'm sure) although I'm still a little uncertain which lines to use to completely stop the boat while we tie her up. Any tips?

Many thanks,
E.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Capt Jack is a classic. I met him at the Annapolis Boat Show several years ago. Nice guy too. He has an entire docking DVD. You should grab a copy. He's right on.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Use the motor to stop the boat  If your prop walk is in the wrong direction can you switch to a better slip? What type of boat do you have and motor? An incoming or outgoing tide might also be part of the culprit/savior. I suggest you take a booze cruise every night at sunset, the dock will be mostly empty and wind calm, do it 30 or 40 times till you can do it in your sleep. Have a few friends to fend you off.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I have the same boat as you.

Can you better explain your docking situation? This is what I've got:
Docking Diagrams - AlexAndChristine's Photos | SmugMug

Our boat has a large freeboard for a boat it's size, so any wind over 10 knots will push it around quite a bit. This is especially true in reverse at slow speeds, like when you're coming out of a slip.

I can't spring out of my slip into my preferred orientation and end up going forwards, so I sometimes head out in reverse.

I also have started to push my boat into reverse rather than using the engine. This eliminates prop walk and gives good steerage at low speeds. Obviously this depends heavily on the dock arrangement and how comfortable you are at jumping onto the foredeck of a (very slowly) moving boat.

I often use spring lines on linear docks, but don't find them helpful in my marina slip. This is why understanding fully your dock (are you port or starboard tie, is someone next to you, what is the prevailing wind condition) will all matter.

I will say that our boats go in reverse quite well above 2 knots and are easy to steer and control. This is good to keep in mind if reversing out of a long fairway is going to be your best option.


----------



## aaronwindward (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you saying that if you put the rudder hard over, with a good amount of reverse thrust, you can't get the bow pointed where you need? On my 27' with outboard, the rudder still wins over the prop walk if I get enough speed and put it hard over. It's usually OK to give the reverse a lot of throttle (enough to make the rudder work), because the forward gear is so much more powerful, so you can 'stop' quickly.

I can't tell from your description, but you need to make sure you're actually going fast enough. Below a certain speed, the rudder isn't going to work well, and prop walk will easily out-do it.

As I still consider myself new to boats, I can understand the general anxiety about this. Here's two hints that helped me:

1) Prop walk is very helpful, because it means you can rotate and solve almost any problem just by alternately forward/reverse. If things go wrong backing, go forward, and then reverse again, etc, and eventually you'll get pointed the way you need to go.
2) As long as you keep your speed at a minimum (the minimum needed for steerage), and you have someone helping you, and your motor is a good, there's not a lot that can go wrong. If something isn't right, use the motor to bring things to a stop, and fend off, if necessary. Obviously having fenders and a boat hook around help; don't use your body.

My suggestion is to avoid the spring line trick, unless you actually need it. I've seen so much silly stuff at docks by people trying to do strange things with "spring lines," when what they really need to be doing is driving the boat like a normal person. As a novice, it's just one more thing to distract you from keeping track of where the boat is going. In particular, trying various tricks to flip lines on or off cleats can easily go wrong as a novice. It's easy to get into a situation where you're freaking out because you can't get your line flipped off a cleat and you don't realize that you're backing into a crusty pylon.

EDIT / WARNING: Any "advice" I have in the area of docking should be considered suspect in light of a terrible "docking" incident that occurred mere hours after this post: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/101466-first-time-singlehanding-bad-things-happen-sound-breaking-fiberglass-etc.html


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Most sailboats are pretty hard to control in reverse, especially before you have enough way on.
I generally keep the rudder hard over (in the direction of the prop walk) and when she begins to get off center, put it in forward, giving a hard burst of power (only enough to swing the stern back on center, NOT go ahead). Since boats turn around their center, unlike a motor vehicle, once mastered, this system will work on even the most cantankerous boat, if they do not have an offset prop. 
Whenever possible, always turn, using the back and fill maneuver, with the prop walk. It is almost impossible to go the other way anyway, and if you add a bit of wind and/or current you might be in a real pickle.
Learning to use spring lines is definitely a very important thing to learn, but basic boat handling skills are invaluable if you want to enjoy your time on the water, not stressing about your next docking.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

emcentar said:


> New boat owner here. I'm having some anxiety about backing out of my slip, after failing to get enough momentum for steerage on a recent attempt and having the prop walk and wind spin my boat clockwise when I was attempting to turn her counter-clockwise.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like a fool-proof (anxiety proof?) way to reverse out of the slip, against the prop walk, particularly while I'm still a novice. This method of using a stern spring line looks appealing, but I'm worried that I don't understand how it could go wrong, and what to do if it does. Is it really as simple as this video makes it look?
> 
> ...


I have done just what that video showed, it worked great. The trick is to only give it just enough throttle to start the boat moving, then let it coast, and the slower it goes, as long as it is moving backwards steadily, the better. The line really will turn the boat, it has to, as long as you hold it and force the pivot.

Just have someone on board a few times to fend for you and practice it over and over, touch and go just like a pilot in training. Focus on your surroundings, and feel the way your boat moves, get used to the feel and try it under various conditions, practice will build confidence and make you a more perfect sailor.

Mark


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I recommend finding a buoy near you in a place with little traffic and waves. If you cannot find one, make one with a fender. Spend an hour pretending it is your slip. Approach it from upwind, down wind, cross wind. Fast and slow. set a second buoy and do figure 8s around them in reverse.

Learn what prop walk is, and practice going from still (near the buoy) to reverse with the wind in various places. See what the boat does between when you put it in reverse, and when you can steer with the rudder.

Learn what rudder wash is, and practice going from still (near the buoy) to forward, using rudder wash. See how far you can turn the boat without moving forward.

Put you bow to the buoy and use prop walk, then rudder wash, then prop walk, then rudder wash to turn the boat 360 degrees. You can turn it in its own length with practice. Do this first with little wind, then in stronger winds once you master it.

Watch lots of youtube videos. Some really good instructors have made some awesome videos and put them online for free:














If you learn the theory, and then practice in a safe, stress free place, you will be confident in now time. In your marina with obstacles and spectators is no place to learn how to maneuver a boat. Too scary!

Note: make sure when practicing to not get your prop too close to the buoy. You don't want to get your prop tankled in the line. If you get to close, just put the engine in neutral and drift until you are a safe distance away.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex W said:


> I have the same boat as you.
> 
> Can you better explain your docking situation? This is what I've got:
> Docking Diagrams - AlexAndChristine's Photos | SmugMug
> ...


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex W said:


> I have the same boat as you.
> I will say that our boats go in reverse quite well above 2 knots and are easy to steer and control. This is good to keep in mind if reversing out of a long fairway is going to be your best option.


After several attempts to turn her counter-clockwise, in the end I just went clockwise and drove her backwards out of the fairway. She does move in reverse remarkably well, and this wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How about backing into your slip?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Going out, burst of engine throttle to get the boat moving then reduce or neutral and you should have better steerage. In a cross wind, walking it out keeping the windward line should keep you off the pilings, mostly anyway  

As mentioned, if things are not going well, engage foward with a burst to bring thisngs back, then try again 

Returning, spring lines first then windward lines next.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> Going out, burst of engine throttle to get the boat moving then reduce or neutral and you should have better steerage.


This is what the previous owner did to get out of the slip, and it worked fine when I had him with me. On my own, I screwed it up somehow. It's nerve-racking when surrounded by my neighbor's boats.

(I've been looking for a buoy to practice on, but I can't find one. Making one looks a little complicated - if there's an easy tip here let me know)


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

When we first bought our boat I hired an ASA instructor for a half day to work solely on docking. Best dollars ever spent (<$200). We worked with lines and warping which have a place/use but learning to properly back the boat was key. It largely boils down to repetitions/practice. My Cat 27 backs nicely which helps. 

One key is to get enough leeway in reverse to achieve steerage. From then its driving the boat stern first into the slip. I shift back and forth between neutral and reverse while backing to maintain just enough speed. Using neutral reduces prop walk. Don't worry about the bow, it follows the stern.  Slow is key. If you have strong winds more speed will be needed to maintain steerage. If winds are really stiff, it's ok to put the boat in bow first. Have a plan in mind, if things start to fall apart, abort and restart the plan from scratch. As others have noted your rudder and prop wash can be combined to act like a poor mans bow thruster. Essential to understand for tight quarters maneuvering. Wherever you decide to start your reverse, give yourself enough room to get moving before you need to steer. Once you are comfortable driving the boat in stern first you'll wonder why you ever tried to dock any other way.

If you don't have one, install a midship cleat. Useful for controlling the boat, especially shorthanded. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Windage will never overcome wind.

Go wihtt the flow, accept that you will be blown up the fairway, away from open water, and accept that you will likely have to turn around.
the big thing is to control your bow as you leave the slip, so as not to contact any downwind slip neighbours. 
Rig a bannister line on your slip, and a bow dockline long enough to control from the cockpit. when departing, uncleat the bowline, pas ti thorugh your bannister line, and carry the bitter end back with you to the cockpit to maintain control. as you back out, the bow line will slide along the bannister, then when you are in the fairway, release the bitter end and retrieve the line. you will look like a rockstar every time.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

aaronwindward said:


> Are you saying that if you put the rudder hard over, with a good amount of reverse thrust, you can't get the bow pointed where you need?


That is true on my Pearson 28-2, unless you get a good speed in reverse. The rudder on this boat doesn't have a huge range of motion, and this is the only time when that bothers me. The boat also has a lot of freeboard (I'm docked next to an Erickson 34, and my Pearson has a least a few inches more freeboard) which means that the wind will blow it around at low speeds.

All boats are a compromise. One of the compromises made on the Pearson 28-2, to get a big interior (especially the double bed under the cockpit), is that the boat has lots of freeboard. That hurts slow speed handling and performance in high winds.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

emcentar said:


> Alex W said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same boat as you.
> ...


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Just want to say, this is a great thread. Bc this is exactly what I need to learn to do. In the mean time, I am quite happy sailing my dinky dink.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for this thread as I have a lot to learn in this area. I have been tempted to be post a question on "Close Quarter Maneuvering"

I too am working on my docking skills. It is tough because I don't get out in a diesel powered boat often enough as Captain. As a renter I am also in a different boat in a different slip each time, which poses different challenges. I have had the opportunity though in getting checked out to see some techniques from different instructors.

Each slip poses different challenges. Even the same boat in the same slip can have different challenges based on the conditions. From one location I sail out of the boat is all the way at the root of the slip, so there is no room to swing at backing out. In this boat I just reverse all the way down the slip.

The other technique I like is T37s of a burst of power in reverse to get reward momentum then neutral. One thing i do before this is to use the stern dockline first to suck the aft end to compensate for the stern walk before the burst of power.

One trick i was taught during my last checkout was FWP meaning Forward, Wheel, Power for the order of changing direction. First step is to change the transmission to Forward or reverse then turn the wheel then add power. I needed all the help I could get that day as there was probably less than 40 feet between slips for a 33 foot boat.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

My former slip had 38 feet from piling to piling and the boat is 44 about LOA with the dingy. The slip was in a very precarious spot that required me to enter the basin, go past the slip, put the bow in the haulout pit, reverse to port about 100 degrees, complete the turn going forward with a hard turn to starboard about 80 degrees for a 180, then hard to port at 90 degree pointing the bow into the slip. Fortunately it was well protected and not much current to speak of. However every once I. a while you would get 15 + knot winds in there on the beam and the added challenge of a boat docked across from the slip on Sunday waiting to be pulled.

Leaving was much easier, reverse to port 90, prop walk helped here, then straight out the basin. 

It made for good close quarter maneuver practice 

Now our slip is a straight shot, couldn't be easier! I hope I don't lose those skills 

The point with all that explanation, don't be afraid to gun it for a second or two to get the bow pointed where it needs to go and learn how to use prop walk to your advantage.

Cheers


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

There we go, tried uploading from my phone but didnt work...the red shows the slip I was in










This one shows the marina/slip with a catamaran at the pumpout...you can see our boat in the slip with dingy on the davit










And a closer look


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Capt Jack is a classic. I met him at the Annapolis Boat Show several years ago. Nice guy too. He has an entire docking DVD. You should grab a copy. He's right on.


I'll second Captain Jack Klang's DVD on docking ..... available at his web site


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Shawn, your picture didn't come through.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex W said:


> emcentar said:
> 
> 
> > You have the same problem that I do then.
> ...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Shawn, your picture didn't come through.


Fixed, sorry bout that


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you have gotten some good advise and have a handle on it. I also suggest Capt. Jack's books and videos as they are common sense and they work.
There will sometimes be wind situations that require you to spring out of the slip. However, many are nervous and just go to slow to get the boat to do what is needed. Speed is not always your friend (as in when you come in too fast and take a piece of the dock or boat out). At the same time, too slow means you have no control and are a drifting boat at the mercy of the wind. Push off the dock, put the rudder to a neutral position, and hard reverse until you have some way on. Shift into neutral, wheel hard over, and that beauty should spin around and you are on the way. Worst case, you have to hit forward to stop yourself, but it probably won't happen.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

If its any comfort, I recently observed a captain try to dock his beautiful Passport 44 in a fairly easy slip. He is not new to sailing, I think this is his third yacht. He claimed a fouled prop (likely from what we are seeing in the Chesapeake this year) but what I observed was poor judgement and bad approach. He end up being pushed by the breeze down the fairway to the bulkhead slips, then bumping off a few pilings and boats (no significant damage occurred to my knowledge other than a bow light) trying to go stern first into the slip. Ultimately he went out the fairway and decided to come into the slip bow first, after two attempts he made it with some help from a couple of us on the dock. It wasn't pretty, embarrassing perhaps, avoidable? Probably. Felt bad for the guy because the whole marina was watching.



On another note...recently we were in OBX and we went down to Oregon Inlet to see the catch come in from the big deep sea fishing boats. Damn, I was so impressed in how they maneuver these big sport fishing yachts. I have never seen anything like it, they back into these slips fast! I mean FAST!!! Yea sure, twin screws and HP make it a lot easier, but these guys are serious pros! The catch was impressive, their boat handling skills blew me away!


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Speaking as the previous owner here, you will definitely get the hang of this 

There's a good buoy that marks a crab pot free zone (I think) almost straight east from red #2. It's white, not too big and pretty forgiving. I think we might have run past it during our one sail.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> On another note...recently we were in OBX and we went down to Oregon Inlet to see the catch come in from the big deep sea fishing boats. Damn, I was so impressed in how they maneuver these big sport fishing yachts. I have never seen anything like it, they back into these slips fast! I mean FAST!!! Yea sure, twin screws and HP make it a lot easier, but these guys are serious pros! The catch was impressive, their boat handling skills blew me away!


yeah, the fleet coming in at Oregon Inlet can be quite a show, alright... Those guys on the bridge, facing aft in Reverse Rodeo Cowboy-style, they're all trying to outdo each other in front of the crowd...

Funny, though - if you're at the Fishing Center in the off-season without the crowd of tourists gathered to watch, the whole show is much more tame... These guys are pros, after all, and subscribe a bit more to the theory that "Slow Is Pro", when no one is around to impress... 

I used to love stopping at the Fishing Center, really a pity that Oregon Inlet is no longer a viable route, at least for the foreseeable future...


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

We use this thingy

dockingstick.com - Home

It really does work well. Our dock is VERY low and big jumps were getting a bit hairy. So I added a cleat, painted it yellow (to make it obvious) and the admiral simply lassos the yellow cleat with dockstick with a line pre-sized to stop the boat before it could hit the dock. We used to lasso without the dockstick but the loop was pretty small. Dockstick just makes it much easier.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> yeah, the fleet coming in at Oregon Inlet can be quite a show, alright... Those guys on the bridge, facing aft in Reverse Rodeo Cowboy-style, they're all trying to outdo each other in front of the crowd...
> 
> Funny, though - if you're at the Fishing Center in the off-season without the crowd of tourists gathered to watch, the whole show is much more tame... These guys are pros, after all, and subscribe a bit more to the theory that "Slow Is Pro", when no one is around to impress...
> 
> I used to love stopping at the Fishing Center, really a pity that Oregon Inlet is no longer a viable route, at least for the foreseeable future...


They were showing off for sure, as they can. The testosterone was rather high around there  I would equate it to another sailor on the same tack to a nearby boat, its hard not to want to trim your sails a little more and see how your skills compare to theirs 

BTW, when you say "no longer a viable route", what are you referring? The constant shoaling?


----------



## az_r2d1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Alex W said:


> emcentar said:
> 
> 
> > You have the same problem that I do then.
> ...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex W said:


> I also have started to push my boat into reverse rather than using the engine. This eliminates prop walk and gives good steerage at low speeds. Obviously this depends heavily on the dock arrangement and how comfortable you are at *jumping onto the foredeck of a (very slowly) moving boat.*


I totally disagree with this technique I highlighted. Rather push off using a boat hook so you're already on the boat.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm walking the boat backwards in my slip. I can't push it off with a boat hook, I would hit my neighbor. There is also crew on the boat who knows how to dock, so I feel like it is a safe operation.

I'm walking about 20' with the boat, getting it up to a slow walking speed (maybe 1 knot) so that the rudder works effectively. It works for me, and many of my slip neighbors do the same thing.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

T37Chef said:


> There we go, tried uploading from my phone but didnt work...the red shows the slip I was in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You must have a really tall mast


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Uh?


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

T37Chef said:


> Uh?


Oh come now, do not play like you did not get it that it looked like one of those photos people take from their mast...only a lot higher up.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

nope didn't get it...perhaps I lack imagination


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

T37Chef said:


> nope didn't get it...perhaps I lack imagination


Perhaps your imagination lies in other places. I bet you are one of those chefs that could go onto that Chopped show and figure out what to do with the chiclets, salmon, and lawn clippings...me I would grill the salmon, feed the lawn clippings to a goat, and chew the chiclets as I walked out the door. :laugher


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

bljones said:


> Windage will never overcome wind.
> Rig a bannister line on your slip, and a bow dockline long enough to control from the cockpit. when departing, uncleat the bowline, pas ti thorugh your bannister line, and carry the bitter end back with you to the cockpit to maintain control. as you back out, the bow line will slide along the bannister, then when you are in the fairway, release the bitter end and retrieve the line. you will look like a rockstar every time.


I have bannister lines in my slip, but I'm having trouble working through this description to get a visual. If I need to back out to starboard and then turn into the wind and head port, where are the lines in this scenario? (Are there any pictures of how this works?)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

July 2010 issue of Good Old Boat has a great article on bannister line docking. I'll se if i can find it and posts some pics.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have not read the whole thread (yet), but I believe that my situation is similar to yours. Here is an aerial view of my predicament:

Overview:









The boat in my slip is highlighted in yellow.

You can see that I have to negotiate a long fairway, and then execute a sharp 90º turn to port to enter the slip when I come in. Exiting, I have to back while executing another 90º turn to port so that I can head up the fairway. The problems are that my vessel's propwash [EDIT: prop*walk*] causes her to swing clockwise (aft to port, bow to stbd.), and that she is 35' long, and I believe that the fairway is about 45' wide.

My solution is to first cast off all lines EXCEPT the bow line. I have the person on the bow either hold the bow line, or tug on it as I am backing the boat out of the slip. This causes the bow to swing to port, and the stern to swing to starboard. I then have enough room to back her out until I am within 5' of the vessels on the other side of the fairway. I then cut the wheel HARD to port, and give her a blast of full throttle in forward.

If the bow person does not get it right, I have backed the whole fairway as a last resort.

I hope this helps!


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Bannister line is the term for a dockside line, running along finger pier, correct?


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

eherlihy said:


> Overview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks tight! What about backing into your slip? That way prop walk would be working in your favor, both entering and leaving the slip.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, it is tight...

I prefer the privacy of bow in, and I'll be damned if I can't put my boat where I want it.

Also, it's even more exciting when my neighbor's 34' Sea Ray is in the slip next to me...

Here it is close up;


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

oceangirl said:


> Bannister line is the term for a dockside line, running along finger pier, correct?


Yes, and I saw that issue. Genius I thought. Since my slip has finger piers on both sides, is narrow, and my prop walk is strong and my bowsprit windage great, I often end up sideways trying to snap my bowsprit off like a great chopstick on the pilings at the end of my slip as I exit.

I keep meaning to rig up such a line. Seems like it would work a treat for my situation...

MedSailor


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

It's been a little over a year since I posted about my docking woes, and I thought I would update this thread, for any others in similar circumstances.

I did get a little better at docking during my first season with the boat. The 'This Old Boat' article on bannister line docking helped. I was able to use a line on the bannister line to keep the bow under control as I backed out of my slip. That was usually enough control to back out, shift to forward, and turn toward the exit of my fairway. If it seemed like wind coming in the direction of my fairway exit would put me in danger of not making the turn, I just drove out the fairway backwards; fortunately my boat really does back quite well.

But docking still made me pretty nervous, and I was sick of my palms sweating every time I contemplated untying from the slip, so this summer I enrolled in Maryland's School of Sailing two-day docking course*. That was maybe the best idea I've had since buying the boat and it was worth every penny. Now I back in my slip fairly easily, and I use spring lines and the throttle to keep the boat in place during tying up and untying, which makes leaving and departing so much less stressful. 

So those of you who are new at docking - don't be afraid to get some help. I found it was much easier to try new techniques on someone else's boat with someone guiding me through what to do. Even my wife was like "I wouldn't have let you try that thing with the warps if you told me you read about it in an article, but knowing someone had taught you to do it made me more comfortable."

E

*Disclaimer: I have no connection with the school. But I thought they were great, so I'm naming them here.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

It's great to have had classes be that helpful.

Since this thread I also discovered that the steering locks on my Pearson 28-2 were incorrectly installed and preventing me from being able to turn the rudder as hard over as I should have been able to. Learning how to properly use prop-walk to turn the boat in place helped compensate for that, but fixing the rudder stops made a bigger difference.

Since you and I have the same boat it is something to check out. The wheel should turn two revolutions from lock to lock (or just under). My boat had been setup to allow it to turn about 1 revolution, meaning my rudder was only turning half as far as I should be able to.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up about the steering locks. My wheel turns about 1 and 1/2 times from lock to lock (3/4 of a complete wheel turn from center to lock on either side) so something to keep in mind.

Now that I understand the theory better, I understand that one of my earlier problems was that I'm in a challenging slip for going bow in. With both my exit and the wind to port I had to fight my prop walk and keep the bow from being blown off by the wind when backing out, with a very tight 180 degree turn in a narrow fairway (or driving out backwards) if anything went wrong. Docking stern-in makes a lot of sense in my particular slip.

I also installed a mid-ship cleat and use a forward spring line and reverse power to keep the boat pressed against the finger pier and forward piling while tying and untying. That really makes getting underway so much calmer, and I'm no longer trying to both get lines on a piling while simultaneously backing out of the slip while my sailing partner keeps the bow under control.

Of course, my main problem was I didn't know what I was doing. Also, my lack of knowledge made me nervous. When very nervous, I had a tendency to confuse the throttle and the shifter, and forget which way my rudder was turned.  I'm just grateful I never hit anything the first few attempts getting out of my slip.

E.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

3/4 turn is close enough to good that I'd leave it along. That little bit of extra rudder is probably not huge. I was a little under a full turn, which was pretty bad.

The class sounds useful. I've got my slip figured out well, but have been in some trickier situations. The hardest for me is when wind is pushing me hard onto a linear dock, and I need to turn away from the dock quickly to clear the boat in front of me. It's worse if I'm rafted to someone else and can't use spring lines.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

emcentar said:


> But docking still made me pretty nervous, and I was sick of my palms sweating every time I contemplated untying from the slip, so this summer I enrolled in Maryland's School of Sailing two-day docking course*. That was maybe the best idea I've had since buying the boat and it was worth every penny. Now I back in my slip fairly easily, and I use spring lines and the throttle to keep the boat in place during tying up and untying, which makes leaving and departing so much less stressful.


I took the same class a couple of years ago and also thought it was well worth the money. I learned a lot in the two days. Unfortunately, I do not get to practice all of those skills as much as I'd like to because I have a side-tie slip.

I really liked the single lever control for throttle and gear shift on the IP that we used for the class. Seemed to be much easier than my twin levers. Also, the IP had quite a bit of prop walk, which was used to good effect in the class. My boat has very little prop walk.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed. When backing in or doing a back-and-fill on my own boat, I pin the wheel with my knees and use two hands to shift and adjust the throttle. But every now again, I forget to reduce the throttle with one hand before shifting with the other when going back and forth, and I really miss that single-lever control on the IP.

Apparently quite a few people buy Island Packets after taking courses with them, and I can kind of see why. I never really considered them when I was searching but I liked quite a few things about that boat.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

You can get single lever controls for the Edson wheel. There are multiple companies making throttle controls that work, and nothing changes at the engine end. I like the implementation simplicity of dual-lever controls, but understand why single lever could be better. It's not a cheap upgrade (about $1000 if using new parts), but it is a lot cheaper than a new boat.

Did you sail the Island Packet in the class? Boats that behave nicely around the marina are great, but ultimately I want a boat that sails well and my impression (from reading reviews) is that I'd be disappointed with an Island Packet.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope, I didn't sail her. I have heard they aren't suited to the light winds we often have on the Chesapeake, but it really did make my Pearson feel like a camper. And I love my boat.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

It's true I spend much more time just hanging out on my boat than I ever thought I would when I was looking for a boat. It's my county-house-escape-from-the-city even when I don't plan to sail. I'm glad I didn't go shorter than 28 feet and I can already see myself fighting a case of 5-foot itis in a few years.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

I try to avoid having to use both levers when I dock. If all is going well, just putting it into forward, neutral, or reverse should do the trick with the throttle at its minimum. Occasionally, a little "goosing" the throttle might be required, but the aim should be to let the wind, current, and momentum do the work, with the prop walk assisting.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

On most boats I find that I need to use a good amount of reverse to get the boat moving, then go into neutral to stop the prop spin to minimize prop walk. Leaving the boat at idle speed in reverse doesn't give me enough control.

This is my experience on the 3 or 4 boats that I've sailed that have inboard engines. I'm sure that others do behave differently.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Same here. I need to kick the throttle some when changing direction (stopping the boat from moving forward and then getting some momentum in reverse) and getting the bow through a stiff wind when turning the boat using a back and fill. That's true on my boat and on the Island Packet 32 I took the docking course on.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

emcentar! I bought my boat in Deale! (was at Sherman's up by the bridge) 


Guess this discussion has me wondering where I fit in all this. 

I've not pulled into many slips over the past 9 years but when I have, I've always used the "only go as fast as you want to hit" rule and have done ok. 

I've had lots and lots of practice with wind water and current docking, port or starboard on our club's floating docks, the Chessey.s docks with pilings (pilings bother me) (Port on my boat is always easier) 

I've practiced quite a bit going into/out floating finger docks that are only about 18" wide and floating, where the river current is always running north or south giving the boat's keel a big push N or S when she's turned 90 degrees to the flow. I've done ok with that quite a bit, and the restaurant patrons ( 15 ft above the dock) sometimes applaud LOL 


So, I guess I'm ok with slips. I do practice reverse quite a bit and can really steer my boat in reverse, but like we all know, she has to be moving for rev rudder to work.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

All the above sound like good advice. The only thing (I might have missed) is to get out there and practice, practice, practice. I like to go out to where there is a mark of some sort and practice approching it in forward, reverse, upwind, downwind, different speeds, etc. etc. Do it over and over in all types of wind. After a while you'll get in sync with the movement of your boat. I'ts also fun. It's really fun during crab season when I pick up my traps. Yumm!! 

By the way, be sure not to get your prop wrapped in a line! If you're new to this, use a pole like a man-overboard pole - or shorter - to practice with. No line to get fouled. I've seen sailing schools use a baton about 3 feet in length for this purpose.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Last May (2013) I took ASA 104 I was lucky enough to be in a half-full marina. We spent two mornings driving around the marina and she'd just point and say "That one, pull in there," and we'd rapidly have to figure out a docking plan. I think it might have been the most valuable part of the class.

I rented my first big boat this May, a 39' Jeanneau, and successfully if not gracefully docked it three times. It was a bit nerve-wracking, but I was grateful for the experience from the year before. Especially when I had to dodge this berg when coming in 









In a couple weeks I'm renting another 39' and although the plan is to anchor out every night, I'm going to make sure I get some docking practice in too. I think practice and keeping up on the practice is the key to feeling comfortable.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

After taking the ASA sequence up through 104 I hired the instructor for a half day to just focus on learning to dock my new to me boat. Some of the best money spent. We worked through a range different warping and docking scenarios. Drilled through probably 20-30 iterations just to get reps in. Has made me much more comfortable when new or unique situations arise.

Josh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

